# RIP Sniffles



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

So a few of you have heard Sniffles's story through my friend 3pidemic. She's the fighter rattie with PT.

Well, unfortunately, she finally lost the fight, and passed away last night sometime while her and her boyfriend were asleep.

While I am going to miss her a lot, this was inevitable with how sick she was, and I know she is in a better place now.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry. She was a beautiful ratty.


----------



## Shaun (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. Beautiful =)


----------



## juliebug (Aug 13, 2009)

play hard at the bridge beautiful sniffles. *hugs*


----------



## kokosammy7 (Aug 3, 2009)

aww she was such a cutie. i'm very sorry for you loss. :'(


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

r i p sniffles


----------



## Coolspruce (Mar 29, 2009)

Awww---


----------

